# Turkey hits



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Surprised Tex hasn't let everybody know of this, check your cards guys they got hit yesterday

We have 4 gay tags for southern

Grandkids and kids


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Moving birds*

Surprised goofy elk didnt say they moved birds in the central, seen them birds to day in there new country, lot of hens and some jakes, ya and a nice Tom of course...


----------



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

We got 3 hits for southern unit


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW! Saw this and checked, Our WHOLE famialy drew !!!!!

4 limited entry turkey permits on there way!!!!!!!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

My card is charged as well. How do you know what area you drew for?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bass2muskie said:


> My card is charged as well. How do you know what area you drew for?


99% chance it's your first choice..

Emails are about 2 weeks out.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

If you don't want to wait for the email, you can check the website that shows your bonus points, apparently they are already showing the year of your last bonus point (2014) if you were unsuccessful.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_returncard/(S(bfshwe55zuuygv55egvuyf3v))/Default.aspx


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Unsuccessful, guess the GS will have to do.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Tags for me, my wife, and my oldest son. Wasn't expecting that!!:grin:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No card charge, but I just checked my eligibility points and they have been updated to 2.

No LE tag for me. :neutral:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

unsuccessful!! That's awesome!

It looks like I'll be hunting with my kid during the general season. I can't wait!


----------

